# 1st TIME....DONT LAUGH



## siegalsmoker (Mar 5, 2008)

Well the 1st pic is the whole wardrobe...then jus the pots...I'm using 2 100w cfl bulbs and a 600w hps w/reflector...I started wit MG moisture control, but will be switching to fox farm in a few weeks when the stores open for spring...I have 3 b52, 3 ice, and 1 northern lights 5 x haze growing now...The small 1 is the new b52 lost 2 haze and the 3rd is struggling for some reason( any ideas) and the b52 close up had to switch him out roots got tangled in something and stunted the growth...My fan is outside on the right blowing in and the lil white 1 is blowing out...I heard that that fish pump will help with humidity...My humidifier is outside next to the fan.....It's my 1st time so any and all construtive criticism is welcomed...Thanks

IF i jumped around and confused any1  ask and i'll tell...


----------



## siegalsmoker (Mar 5, 2008)

could only find sheets of mylar


----------



## clambake (Mar 5, 2008)

lol better then my foil duct tape, that took forever and i ran out before i finished, prolly shoulda just hit it with the white spraypaint i got, owell its mostley covered.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 5, 2008)

HEY MAN,




k heres the dl, drop the cfls and use them for seedlings or clones. stick with the 600 and back it up!! . youve got stunted funky looking growth because that 600 is STRONG espicially for those babies. if u can  keep the temps warm in the night cycle then your good....cold temps at night can stunt them to. might be good to raise them off the floor even on styrofoam that only a 1/4 inch thick will help. i know they are in pans but off the floor even under scrap carpet will be good. make sure the ph floats around 6-7 and that you use a meter not strips. check the runoff of the container to know what the ph by the roots is doin. make sure you have good ventilationa and the temps dont get over 90 and that will help strech and prevent hermis from stress......if u use a 18-6 light cycle make sure theres NO light leaks during the night.well get a good ph meter agian i say, this is important, and good organic nutes!- drop the MG soil asap and use all organic medium with perlite. feed organic nutes when the lower cottlydons start to yellow and your off. if u have any other ?s hit me up/ im pretty stoned so if i forget something someone help me


----------



## luke (Mar 6, 2008)

yoou need some superthive or that thing gonna die


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 6, 2008)

> yoou need some superthive or that thing gonna die]



The plant looks far from dying .... and superthrive aint all it's cracked up to be.


----------



## luke (Mar 6, 2008)

superthive will give it new life and it is all its cracked up to be anybody will tell you life saver but its best  to use at seeding once to give it a good root system then a 2nd week of flowering when you determine female from male that way yu dont stress the plant to turn male due to hormones b1 then you use





			
				Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> The plant looks far from dying .... and superthrive aint all it's cracked up to be.


----------



## Melissa (Mar 7, 2008)

hey siegal smoker good luck with the grow have you got it in  a journal?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 7, 2008)

they dont need any superthrive....


----------



## Thorn (Mar 7, 2008)

hey man just wanted to let you know that your photos are on photobucket.. I wouldn't use any host to hold photos of pot growing but upload them directly ontp this site. When you post a message, below the message box is a button that says "manage attachments". From there you can upload pics directly from your pc to this site 

Man thats a lot of juice you got on those babies!!! Keep it green


----------



## siegalsmoker (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks! I'll give that a try


----------



## Hick (Mar 8, 2008)

luke said:
			
		

> superthive will give it new life and it is all its cracked up to be anybody will tell you life saver but its best  to use at seeding once to give it a good root system then a 2nd week of flowering when you determine female from male that way yu dont stress the plant to turn male due to hormones b1 then you use



ST has never done anything for me, but cause issues. *"I"* never recommend it. But there are those that have a 'fetish' for it.. 
"If it ain't broke, don't fix it" ..


----------

